# Media Share via Internet an Kodi, UPDATE: Kodi funktioniert, am FireTV leider nicht



## K3n$! (31. Juli 2015)

Heyho, 



Spoiler



mein aktuelles Problem besteht darin, dass ich gern an einem anderen Ort mit einem Fire TV Stick, auf dem Kodi installiert ist,
auf meine Medienbibliothek daheim zugreifen möchte. Diese Bibliothek liegt auf einem Debian Server.

Welches Protokoll bietet sich dabei am Besten an?

Ich möchte quasi die Dateien mit Kodi so streamen, als würden sie im lokalen Netzwerk liegen. Mein Upload von 10Mbit/s sollte 
für die meisten Dinge reichen. Im lokalen Netzwerk setze ich auf SMB, aber wie sieht es hier im Internet aus? Es muss auf jeden 
Fall eine Authentifizierung stattfinden, damit natürlich nicht jeder auf die Dateien zugreifen kann. 

Meine Wissens nach unterstützt Kodi ziemlich viele Netzwerkprotokolle. Da sollte dann eigentlich schon was passendes dabei sein oder?



Kodi in Verbindung mit einer "Webserver HTTPS-" Freigabe funktioniert, nur auf dem FireTV Stick nicht.
Ich erhalte lediglich die Meldung, dass eine Verbindung nicht möglich ist.
Es muss am FireTV Stick selbst liegen bzw. in Verbindung mit ihm, da Kodi auf einem Notebook, PC mit den gleichen Settings ohne Weiteres funktioniert.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man nach der Lösung des Problems suchen kann? 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Jimini (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Ich würde das mit HTTP(s) und einem .htaccess-geschützten Verzeichnis machen, das dürfte am sichersten sein. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Und damit kann ich dann einfach die Dateien via Kodi abspielen?
Kannst du mir dann vielleicht kurz erklären, wie ich die Dateien einbinde, die in meinem Home-Verzeichnis liegen?
Die Dateien müssten doch normalerweise im /var/www/ Verzeichnis liegen oder?
Oder einfach einen Link per ln setzen?


Edit: Webdav mit HTTPS wird vom Kodi unterstützt. Das werde ich mir mal näher ansehen.


----------



## Jimini (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Du fügst eine neue Netzwerkfreigabe des Typs "Webserver (HTTPS)" hinzu. Dort kannst du dann auch Nutzername und Passwort eingeben.
Wo die Dateien auf dem Server liegen, ist eigentlich egal. Du kannst hier mit Links arbeiten oder hierfür einen virtuellen Host anlegen. Hierzu erstellst du eine Datei /etc/apache2/sites-available/htpc und fügst folgendes ein:

```
<VirtualHost *:443>
<Directory "/pfad/zu/den/dateien/">
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        # hier könntest du 
        Allow from all
        AuthType Basic
        AuthName "Bitte einloggen:"
        AuthUserFile /pfad/zu/.htusers
        Require valid-user
        IndexIgnore download
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```
Den VHost aktivierst du dann mit _a2ensite htpc_, danach lässt du Apache neu laden (_/etc/init.d/apache2 reload_).
Danach legst du ggf. noch einen Account an (_htpasswd -s /pfad/zu/.htusers nutzername_ (wenn .htusers noch nicht besteht, pack noch ein "-c" dazu)). Am besten testest du dann erstmal über den Browser, ob der Zugriff funktioniert.
Wenn alles klappt, sollte Kodi die Freigabe einbinden können. Im Falle von Problemen ist es sehr nützlich, in einer Shell _tail -f /var/log/apache/ACCESSLOG_  bzw. _tail -f /var/log/apache/ERRORLOG_ laufen zu lassen.

Nachtrag: diese Methode setzt voraus, dass der Zugriff via HTTPS schon funktioniert. Ansonsten kannst du das natürlich auch unverschlüsselt machen, wovon ich aber abrate.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Danke für die Erklärung. 

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich schon nach diesem Tutorial webdav eingerichtet. 
Das funktioniert auch schon mal. Der Webserver ist nach Außen übrigens nur über HTTPS erreichbar, Port 80 habe ich nicht freigegeben.

Ich habe allerdings noch zwei Probleme:
1. Scheinbar kann ich mich pro User nur mit einem Client verbinden. Wenn ich mich z.B. via Firefox mit UserA anmelde, 
dann kann ich mich im Chrome mit dem User nicht mehr einloggen.
Das wäre allerdings nicht weiter tragisch, dann lege ich eben für jedes Gerät einen User an.

2. Viel wichtiger ist aktuell aber, dass mein Verzeichnis bei Kodi nicht angezeigt wird.
Ich habe nun das webdav-Verzeichnis und darin per ln -s eine Verknüpfung zu meinem SMB-Share erstellt (dieser lässt sich ohne Passwort aufrufen,
das webdav-Verzeichnis selbst ist per htaccess geschützt). Im Webbrowser kann ich darüber schön in meinem Verzeichnis stöbern und die Dateien
abspielen. Wenn ich aber in Kodi den Ordner webdav öffne, ist dieser leer. Die Verknüpfung wird dort nicht angezeigt.
Hast du eine Ahnung, wie ich das beheben kann?

Edit: Wenn die Dateien direkt im Stammverzeichnis von webdav liegen, findet Kodi die Dateien.

Edit#2: Ich habe jetzt nochmal folgendes geändert. 
/var/www/: ln -s /samba-media-share/ webdav
und bei Kodi direkt einen der Unterordner angegeben.
Jetzt finde ich auch die Ordner in den Unterordnern


----------



## Jimini (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Also funktioniert nun alles? 

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Ich denke ja. Falls nicht, melde ich mich nochmal. Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Jimini (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich denke ja. Falls nicht, melde ich mich nochmal. Danke für deine Hilfe


Keine Ursache 

BTW: mich freut es immer, wenn Leute Kodi nutzen. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass dieses großartige Stück Software noch nicht die Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, die ihm eigentlich zusteht. Seit ich XBMC das erste Mal genutzt habe, verstehe ich einfach nicht, wieso man beispielsweise einen HTPC mit Windows betreiben sollte. Vielleicht habe ich bisher aber auch nur besonders fies zu bedienende Exemplare in die Hände bekommen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## HisN (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Kodi gibts doch auch für Windows.
Das System das man am besten Administrieren kann eignet sich meiner Meinung nach auch am besten für den HTPC 

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mein Media-Player von OpenElec/Kodi auf Win10/Kodi umstelle.


----------



## Jimini (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*



HisN schrieb:


> Kodi gibts doch auch für Windows.


Ja, aber wozu einen Windows-Unterbau nutzen, welcher mehr Leistung benötigt und Geld kostet, wenn es Kodibuntu kostenlos gibt, welches keine nennenswerten Anforderungen an die Hardware stellt? Das kann ich halt nicht nachvollziehen. Okay - höchstens wegen irgendwelcher DRM-Geschichten.


> Das System das man am besten Administrieren kann eignet sich meiner Meinung nach auch am besten für den HTPC


Einen HTPC sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht administrieren müssen. Anschalten, konsumieren, ausschalten. Ich logge mich nur alle paar Monate mal auf der Kiste ein, um Updates einzuspielen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

So, ich melde mich nochmal. Leider habe ich vorhin nur aus meinem internen Netz versucht, auf die Freigabe zu zugreifen.
Wenn ich allerdings meine dyndns-Adresse nutze, bekomme ich nur einen Fehler, dass das Netzwerk nicht gefunden wird.
Über den Browser und von verschiedenen Internetanschlüssen funktioniert es allerdings, nur eben bei Kodi nicht. 

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt?


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*



Jimini schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das auf diesen Thread von dir?
> Falls ja, so poste das am besten dorthin, damit wir hier nicht zu viele verschiedene Themen gleichzeitig behandeln.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Vermutlich ja 

Problem1: webdav funktioniert aktuell im Browser, aber nicht mit Passwortabfrage.
Problem2: unter Kodi kann ich mittlerweile gar kein webdav mehr nutzen, nachdem ich den Server neu aufgesetzt habe.


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Apache hat in der Regel zwei Logfiles - eins für Zugriffe und eins für Fehlermeldungen. Beide liegen per default in /var/log/apache2/ - was wird dort geloggt, wenn du den Zugriff via WebDAV versuchst?
Muss es eigentlich zwingend WebDAV sein? Oder ginge auch HTTPS?

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Ich bin offen für anderes. Ich probier mal deine https-Variante aus.
Wie immer: schnell und sicher soll es sein 

Unter "other_vhosts_access.log":

```
[14/Aug/2015:13:06:37 +0200] "PROPFIND /webdav/ HTTP/1.1" 405 3685 "-" "Kodi/14.2 (X11; Linux x86_64) Fedora/22 App_Bitness/64 Version/14.2-Git:Unknown"
```
Das taucht immer dann auf, wenn ich unter Kodi auf den hinzugefügten "webdav-Ordner" klicke.

Unter Error.log kann ich eigentlich keine Probleme feststellen, die während des "öffnens" entstehen.

Access.log ist leer.


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Teste es am besten erst einmal ohne Passwortabfrage. Ich habe in Kodi Inhalte bislang nur via NFS und HTTPS eingebunden - bei HTTPS gab es anfangs auch Probleme, die darauf zurückzuführen waren, dass ich eine veränderte Indexdatei nutze, mit der Kodi nicht klarkam. Hast du die Apache-Config sonst irgendwie verändert, außer dass du den VHost angelegt hast?

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Ich habe jetzt mal den ganzen webdav Kram rausgeschmissen und auf HTTPS umgestellt.
Dazu habe ich einfach die folgende Config in meine vorhandene default-ssl.conf übernommen:


```
### kodi


  Alias /kodi /var/www/kodi


  <Directory /kodi>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Require all granted
        AuthType Basic
        AuthName "Bitte einloggen:"
        AuthUserFile /var/www/.htusers
        Require valid-user
        IndexIgnore download
  </Directory>
```

Dann habe ich unter /var/www/ ein Link per ln -s zu meinem media-share unter home angelegt.
Ich kann nun unter Kodi auf mein Verzeichnis zugreifen, allerdings wird die Authentifizierung immer noch umgangen.

Dateirechte wie folgt:

```
root@homeserver:/var/www# ls -la
-rw-r-----  1 www-data root       41 Aug 14 13:42 .htusers
```


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Nimm mal statt " Require all granted" "Require valid-user".
Zudem würde ich die .htusers nicht in der Document Root ablegen, sondern beispielsweise unter /etc/apache2.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Aktuelle Config:


```
### kodi


  Alias /kodi /var/www/kodi


  <Directory /kodi>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        AuthType Basic
        AuthName "Bitte einloggen:"
        AuthUserFile /var/www/.htusers
        Require valid-user
        IndexIgnore download
  </Directory>
```

Die .htusers Datei hatte ich erstmal zum Test dorthin geschoben. 
Auf einer anderen Seite hieß es, man sollte sie zum Beispiel ins Homeverzeichnis verschieben.

=> Funktioniert mit der oben genannten Config immer noch nicht.


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Bitte teste es mal hiermit:


```
<Directory "/var/www/kodi/">
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Allow from all
        AuthType Basic
        AuthName "Bitte einloggen:"
        AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/.htusers
        Require valid-user
        IndexIgnore download
</Directory>
```

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Funktioniert! 

Woran lag es?


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Woran lag es?


Ich vermute, dass du als Directory den realen Pfad angeben musst. Die "Alias"-Direktive wird von Apache wohl nur beim clientseitigen Aufruf ausgewertet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Okay, dann danke ich dir vielmals für deine Hilfe hierbei


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2015)

*AW: Media Share via Internet an Kodi*

Gern geschehen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Leider ein Update. Es läuft am FireTV Stick noch nicht.


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2015)

Gibt es Logs auf dem Stick? Oder irgendeinen Ort, wo man Fehlermeldungen einsehen kann?
Was protokolliert der Webserver diesbezüglich?

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2015)

Ich bin gestern leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen. Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Log-Datei vom FireTV Stick. 
Unter /var/log/apache habe ich nichts interessantes gefunden, mal abgesehen davon, dass meine access.log leer ist.


```
12:14:35 T:1459056360   DEBUG: ------ Window Init (DialogBusy.xml) ------
12:14:36 T:1522921264   ERROR: CCurlFile::FillBuffer - Failed: SSL connect error(35)
12:14:36 T:1522921264   ERROR: CCurlFile::CReadState::Connect, didn't get any data from stream.
12:14:36 T:1522921264   ERROR: virtual bool XFILE::CHTTPDirectory::GetDirectory(const CURL&, CFileItemList&) - Unable to get http directory
12:14:36 T:1459056360   ERROR: static bool XFILE::CDirectory::GetDirectory(const CURL&, CFileItemList&, const XFILE::CDirectory::CHints&, bool) - Error getting https://USERNAME:PASSWORD@domain.no-ip.org:443/kodi/***/
12:14:36 T:1459056360   ERROR: CGUIMediaWindow::GetDirectory(https://USERNAME:PASSWORD@domain.no-ip.org:443/kodi/***/) failed
12:14:36 T:1459056360   DEBUG: CGUIMediaWindow::GetDirectory (sources://video/)
12:14:36 T:1459056360   DEBUG:   ParentPath = []
12:14:36 T:1512462696  NOTICE: Thread BackgroundLoader start, auto delete: false
12:14:36 T:1459056360   DEBUG: ------ Window Init (DialogOK.xml) ------
```

Bei Google findet man zu dem Error 35 folgendes:
CCurlFile SSL connect error(35)

Bei der HTTPS Config habe ich mich bei den Ciphern an der Mozilla Wiki orientiert, falls das wichtig ist. Alle Cipher-Suiten mit RC4 habe ich deaktiviert.


Edit: Das Problem liegt definitiv beim FireTV Stick. 
Ich habe jetzt nochmal einen Raspi 1 rausgekramt und die neueste Beta Version von OpenElec (Kodi15) installiert
und damit geht es ohne Probleme. Ebenso an meinem PC und einem Notebook (anderer DSL Anschluss). Nur der 
FireTV Stick zickt rum.


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2015)

Funktioniert es ohne Verschlüsselung?
Du musst wahrscheinlich für den SSL-VHost eine eigene Logdatei definieren, ansonsten werden nur die Zugriffe via HTTP geloggt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2015)

Unverschlüsselt funktioniert es. Allerdings ist das keine Lösung für mich.


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2015)

Läuft auf dem FireTV Stick Kodi? Falls ja, kannst du dich via SSH damit verbinden? Falls wieder ja, schau mal unter /home/USER/.kodi/userdata/, da müssten Logfiles zu finden sein. Hier sollten dann Fehlermeldungen auftauchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2015)

Problem gelöst, hoffe ich zumindest 
Ich habe eben mal meine 14.2 Version auf 15.1 (von gestern) aktualisiert.
Damit hat es direkt funktioniert. 

Auf meinem PC habe ich btw. noch 14.2 drauf und damit hat es auch funktioniert. 
Muss wohl ein Bugfix für den FireTV/Android Device in einer der beiden letzten Versionen gewesen sein.

Danke dir wie immer für deine Hilfe


----------

